# ICD-10 & WC claims



## BerthaTorres (Oct 5, 2011)

question regarding ICD-10-CM with Worker's Compensation claims, will they also be affected in 2013?


----------



## RonMcK3 (Oct 5, 2011)

Your question was just the subject of an article in _BillingINSIDER_ Issue #15 - September 28, 2011:

*Prepare for Dual Billing in ICD-10*
Our code sets are mandated by HIPAA; however, there are entities not mandated under HIPAA, such as workers' compensation. Wise billers should understand the panels on which they're participating and if those panels will be making the transition to ICD-10-CM, or if they will still require the use of ICD-9-CM codes. The entities not mandated to make the switch could cause administrative nightmares for all of us.​There some examples but it comes down to being prepared to dual code for instances where your claim may also be being submitted to an entity that has no mandate to switch to I-10, such as WC. Find a copy of the _BillingINSIDER_ so you can read it all.


----------

